# सामान्य मंच > आओ समय बिताएँ >  लवर सिम्टम

## garima

बातें जो बताती हैं कि बंदे को आपसे प्यार हो गया है

----------


## garima

आदमियों का एक प्रॉब्लम है. जब वो किसी को पसंद करते हैं, तो सीधे जा कर बंदी को नहीं बताते हैं. वो कुछ ऐसी हरकतें करने लगते हैं जो संकेत देती हैं कि बन्दे को आप पसंद हो. क्या हैं ये संकेत, जानने के लिए आगे पढ़ें.

----------


## garima

1. आपको क्यूट-क्यूट नामों से बुलाएगा
लड़के वैसे तो किसी को शोना, बाबू, बेटू जैसे नामों से नहीं बुलाते, लेकिन अगर वो आपको पसंद करता है तो कोई न कोई क्यूट सा नाम आपको दे ही देगा.

----------


## garima

2. आपसे WhatsApp पर बातें करता रहेगा
लड़कों को ज़्यादा मैसेज करना पसंद नहीं होता लेकिन अगर वो आपको पसंद करता है तो गुड मॉर्निंग से लेकर गुड नाईट तक वो मेसेज भेजता रहेगा.

----------


## garima

3. आपको डेट पर ले जाने की कोशिश करता रहेगा
अब अगर लड़का आपको पसंद करता है तो वो आपको किसी न किसी तरह बाहर ले जाने की कोशिश करेगा. वो सीधे नहीं बोलेगा कि 'डेट पर चलते हैं'. वो कहेगा कि 'मैं तुम्हारे घर की तरफ़ ही जा रहा हूं, चलो छोड़ देता हूं'.

----------


## garima

4. चार दिन पुरानी टी-शर्ट के बदले अच्छे कपड़े पहनेगा
लड़कों को ज़्यादा फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि उनकी टी-शर्ट कितने दिन से नहीं धुली है या फिर उन्होंने डियो लगाया है कि नहीं. लेकिन अगर उसके ख्यालों में है आपका चेहरा तो वो अच्छे से कपड़े पहन कर आएगा, डियो लगाएगा और बाल बनाएगा.

----------


## garima

5. आपसे आंखें मिलाने की कोशिश करेगा
आपकी आंखों में शायद उसे अपनी दुनिया दिखती है और इसीलिए अगर आप उसके आस पास रहोगे तो वो आपसे पल-पल आंखें मिलाने की कोशिश करेगा.

----------


## garima

6.आपको छोटे-मोटे सरप्राइसेज़ देगा
आपको नोट्स फोटोकॉपी करवाने हैं. आपके जाने बिना वो नोट्स कॉपी करवा लाएगा या फिर आपको पिज़्ज़ा खाने का मन है तो वो आपके लिए आर्डर कर देगा.

----------


## garima

7.  दोस्त जानते हैं कि उनकी भाभी कौन है
अगर वो आपको पसंद करता है तो सबसे पहले उसके दोस्तों को पता चलेगा. और उन्हें ये भी हिदायत दी जायेगी की इससे दूर रहना!

----------


## garima

8. आपका 'टच' पसंद है
पेन देते वक़्त वो आपकी उंगलियों को सहलाने की कोशिश करेगा या फिर चलते वक़्त आपके कंधे को छूकर आपको कोई बात बताएगा. ये छोटी-छोटी खुशियां उसकी ज़िन्दगी में मुस्कान भर देती हैं.

----------


## garima

9. बन्दा आपके साथ हमेशा मुस्कुराता रहता है
वो आपके साथ खुश रहता है और इसीलिए उसके चेहरे पर हमेशा ही होती है प्यारी सी स्माइल.

----------


## garima

10.  आपकी छोटी-बड़ी बातें याद हैं
उसको आपके फेवरेट कलर से लेकर आपकी फेवरेट फ़िल्म, सब याद रहेगा. ये भी कि आख़री बार आपने कब उसकी तरफ़ देख कर स्माइल किया था.

----------


## garima

11. आपको हमेशा हंसाने की कोशिश करेगा
अगर आपका मूड ऑफ है तो वो कोई मज़ाक कर के आपको हंसाने की कोशिश करेगा. उसके लिए आपकी मुस्कान प्राथमिकता बन जायेगी और वो आपको किसी भी तरह से हंसाने की कोशिश करेगा.

----------


## garima

12. आपका कुछ ज़्यादा ही ख़्याल करेगा
अगर आप किसी अनजान इंसान से बात कर रही होंगी तो उसे थोड़ी जलन होगी. लेकिन जब आप सामने आओगी तो वो नार्मल हो जाएगा.

----------


## garima

13.आपके लिए अपने प्लान कैंसिल कर देगा
अगर आप उससे मिलने को कहोगे तो वो कुछ बहाना बना कर दूसरे प्लान कैंसिल कर देगा. सिर्फ़ आपके लिए.

----------


## garima

14. पार्टी में बन्दे की निगाहें आप पर ही रहेंगी
हज़ारों की भीड़ में भी उसकी आंखें आपको टकटकी लगाये देखती रहेंगी.

----------


## garima

15.बन्दे को आपके साथ ही अच्छा लगता है
उसकी लाइफ में फन आपकी वजह से ही आता है. उलटी-सीधी हरकतें कर के वो आपको खुश रखने की कोशिश करता है.

तो ये कुछ बातें हैं जो बताती हैं की बन्दे को आप बहुत पसंद हो. अगर आप भी उसे पसंद करती हो तो कोईइशारा दे कर उसे बता दो.

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद जी.....

----------

